# Fritz WLAN-Stick Problem



## Flenor Eldar (2. August 2009)

sers,

seit ich ne neue mobo hab, meldet sich mein Fritz WLAN stick einfach ab, das passiert immer, wenn ich etwas länger drann bin, dann wird der WLAN Stick einfach nicht mehr erkannt u. ich muss ihn neu einstecken, dass er erkannt wird...

Ich musste Win 7 nach dem Mobo tausch neu installieren, aber i-wie is das Problem *******...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. August 2009)

ok... alles klar, problem hat sich erlidigt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ok... alles klar, problem hat sich erlidigt...


 
Was hast du denn gemacht, neue Treiber gezogen?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gemacht, neue Treiber gezogen?



Nö... hat sich i-wie so eingestellt das er den Stick nich mehr rauswirft, sonder dann auf 5Mbits schrumpft...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Nö... hat sich i-wie so eingestellt das er den Stick nich mehr rauswirft, sonder dann auf 5Mbits schrumpft...


 
Na ja als gelöst würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen.
Hast du mal neue Treiber installiert?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

die neusten ausm netzt ich hab ja 64bit... die sind auf der CD nich drauf, hab ja ned behauptet das es gelöst ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> die neusten ausm netzt ich hab ja 64bit...


 
Damit sollte es eigentlich laufen. Wo steht denn der Router?



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> die sind auf der CD nich drauf, hab ja ned behauptet das es gelöst ist...


 


Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> problem hat sich erlidigt...


 
Na ja, wenn man das schreibt, denke ich eben, dass es keine Probleme mehr gibt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

der router is bei meiner schwester im zimmer... ich hatte aber seit 1 1/2 jahren noch nie so ein problem und der PC steht an der selben stelle... sind ca. 6/7m und die Türen sind fast immer offen...

Ja gut, aber damit meine ich das Problem, davon das kein neues existiert war nie die rede...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Du benutzt den Stick auch schon so lange?
Hab mal gelesen, dass die Sendeleistung mit der Zeit abnimmt, keine Ahnung ob das Stimmt, aber ich würde mal einen anderen Stich ausprobieren.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

mein Fritz WLAN STICK N ist gleich bei der Installiation nicht mehr zu erkennen... da bricht der die verbindung schon ab, und die anderen 3 hat mein Vater 

... ich glaube ned, dass das damit zu tuen hat, weil es erst seit der neuen mobo is u. an meinem alten rechner habe ich keine probleme...

aso ja, manchmal haut der auch einfach die IP Adresse raus und muss ne neue suchen so wie jetzt grad xD... war grad was größeres musste ihn aus u. wieder einstecken...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Welchen Router hast du?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

ähm fritz fon wlan 7141... sollt ich bei gelegenheit auch mal austauschen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Nö, reicht doch, aber es kann sein, dass du die Box erst mit einem Firewareupdate auf den Stand der Tehnik des N Stick bringst.
Hast du da mal geguckt?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

nö... der N stick hat ja davor auch gefunzt... nur jetzt bei der eigeninstalliation des sticks, gibt er nach... das hat mit dem Router nix zu tun...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

war jetzt nur ein Gedanke.
Hmm, dann wüsste ich auch nichts mehr.
Liegts am OS, welches benutzt du jetzt?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

OS? was meinst du damit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Welches Betriebssytem nutzt du gerade und war es das gleiche als du die Probleme noch nicht hattest?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

Jup... ich benutze die Win7 RC seiht sie zum Download bereit steht... nur jetzt nach dem Mobo einbau, konnte er das alte i-wie ned Reparieren und ich musste es neu installieren, aber davor hat alles problemlos gefunzt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Dann kann es nur an Win7 selbst liegen.
Ich denke mal, dass AVM noch keine wirklichen Win7 Treiber draußen hat und du nutzt sicher die Vista 64bit Treiber dafür, oder?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

nö, sind schon win7 treiber... aber wie gesagt, vor der neuinstalliation hatte ich solche probs nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Tja, dann weiß ichs auch nicht.
Einfach das OS nochmal neu aufsetzen würde ich jetzt machen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. August 2009)

Ok danke für den Tip, ich überlege es mir...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Halte ich für sinnvoll, und den Stick dann noch vor dem Chipsatz installieren.


----------



## Be@$t (21. August 2009)

Hab das selbe problem  !!! flieg auch ständig raus und muss die verb wieder herstellen. mir ist aufgefallen um so einen größeren Datentransfer ich habe wird das Ding heißer..... nervig aber probieren irgendwie zu kühlen.


----------



## Mystery (24. August 2009)

Das sie warm wird bis sogar ein bisschen heiss ist normal bei der Fritz box. Hab ich auch und is bei mir dasselbe, brauchste nicht kühlen denke ich. Ausser wenn sie wirklich heiss ist aber ich denke wir meinen dasselbe.


----------

